# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Rrënja e vjetër e një blerimi (Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë)

## Diabolis

*Rrënja e vjetër e një blerimi
"Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë" apo "Një poezi për Helenën"*

Mbase nuk ja vlen të gjesh rrënjët e çdo blerimi, e për më tepër kur ky blerim është poetik. Por puna ndryshon kur bëhet fjalë për një mjeshtër të vargut si Dritëro Agolli, dhe kur ai blerim është balsam për çdo zemër që lexon poezinë e ndjerë "Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë" . E tillë për ata që e kanë lexuar në vitin 1983 e tillë dhe kur një ditë Ardit Gjebra e muzikoi duke e bërë një ndër këngët më të njohura. Tashmë vargjet janë edhe të atij që ka një libër të shkruar në raftin e shtëpisë por edhe të atij që as ka për të pasur ndonjëherë. Fjalët e thjeshta të së përditshmes që jeton gjithkush të sjella natyrshëm, na krijojnë tablonë e qënies më të dashur në jetë dhe vetes së tretur por që si një hije ndjehet kudo, ndjehet pavdeksia e vdeksorëve në kujtimin e të dashurve të tyre. Është mjedisi ynë familjar por me një mungesë në dhomë e zemër, janë po ata sy të dashur por të lodhur e të lotuar. Mjaftojnë ato pak vargje për të gjetur përgjigje mbi ato që do ndodhin kur ne të kemi shkuar.
Por kjo është e gjitha, do të mjaftohemi vetëm duke e quajtur poezinë një perlë agolljane apo duhet parë me tej sfondit të saj? Duke njohur autorin dhe veprën e tij  të kujtohen vargjet për Rush Rushitin sipas Xhon Kokërrelbit, përkthimet e shumta, referimet sipas këtij apo atij në poezitë e viteve të fundit dhe thua prit njëherë. Dhe kërkimi në botën e poezisë, si koleksionistin e gjërave të ralla të çon larg në tre kohë, vende, gjuhë dhe autorë të ndryshme, në tre mrekulli të tjera që shfaqen hirshëm. Ajo që sheh është se blerimi i rrëkesë Agolliane tek "Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë" i ka rrënjët thellë në vite. Bëhet fjalë për sonetin "Helene de Surgere" apo "Vjershë për pleqërinë e zonjës së tij" shkruar në frëngjisht nga Princi i Poetëve, një prej yjeve të Plejadës, francezi Pierre de Ronsard (1524-1585) kushtuar Helenës së bukur, damë shoqërimi e Katerine De Mediçit, shumë më të re se autori që refuzon dashurinë e tij. Më tej në anglisht në fillimet e shekullit XX vjen "Sonet për Helenën" apo "Kur të jesh plakur" shkruar nga irlandezi William Butler Yeats (1865-1939) fitues i çmimit Nobel në Literaturë në 1923 që në antologji e studime përmendet aq herë si përkthim i lirë i të parës sa herë si krijim i mirëfilltë. Për të mbritur tek "Sonet i ri për Helenën" shkruar në spanjisht nga kiliani Pablo Neruda (1904-1973) po ashtu fitues i çmimit Nobel në Literaturë në 1971. Të gjitha përmendin Helenën. Dritëroi jo. Një harresë për të vënë fjalën "sipas...", një ndalesë çensure e kohës, një rastësi e shpjegueshme, apo apo një rastësi e pashpjegueshme. Duke mos dyshuar në ndershmërinë e poetit për të marrë një përgjigje mbi këto le të ndërthurim vjershat duke i renditur ato prej më të vjetrës tek më e reja atje ku vargjet përqasen në një dialog poetësh. Do të lehtësonte perceptimin dhe kënaqte ndijimin vendosja e asaj që do lexoni në një skenën rrethore të ndarë në katër pjesë. 
Nën melodinë e Arditit  ngrihet perdja. Më larg më lart e më errët pranë vatrës së një kështjelle një kandil ndriçon e Pierri i zbehtë nën filtra të errët drite këndon për dashurinë me bakllama. Pak mbi mesin e skenës një tjetër dhomë mbushur me rafte librash, mbi të një dritare ku duket vallëzimi i yjeve, anë saj në vatër vallëzimi i shkëndijave të zjarrit, herë mes yjesh e herë në vatër vezullon pamja e Uilliamit. Nën mesin e skenës një dhomë me amfora e lule të dhara e një krevat fëmijësh në qoshe, Pabloja rinor në një pikturë me borë në pranverë. E më poshtë, më pranë e më me dritë, një dhomë shqiptare, rafte me libra, në vazhdim një kuzhinë me dollape lyer me bojë vaji. Ulur me fletorkën e vjershave në dorë Dritëroi. Tani ndiqni zbritjen e Helenës së plakur nga lart skenës poshtë sipas këngës së poetëve. (Nuk kemi mënyrë tjetër, kemi katër poetë e një Helenë.)
Pierri: Kur të jesh plakur shumë, në mbrëmje me kandil;
Uilliami: Kur të plakesh të thinjesh e të ndjellësh gjumë; 
Pabloja: Kur të plakesh vogëlushe, (Ronsardi ta ka thënë)
Dritëroi: Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë; (që në fakt është titulli i vjershës) 
Pierri: Ulur pranë zjarrit, ç'mbështill e thur, / Do thuash, këndoj këngët time aq bukur:
Uilliami: Dhe të kotesh pranë zjarrit, këtë libër merre, / Dhe lexo ngadalë, dhe ëndërro për pamjen e butë;
Pablo: Do kujtosh vargjet që të kam recituar
Dritëroi: Dhe duke qëruar patate të ardhura nga vjeshta...
Mos brofni, vërtet ky nuk është varg i poezisë "Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë", por simotrës së saj binjake "Do të më kujtosh" (ç'kurorëzuar si në histori mbretërish të mesjetës). Ky varg nuk ka mundur të gjejë dot shtrat në drejtimin që i jep Dritëroi vjershës, zonja e tij nuk prish e thur, as kotet mbi një libër, e as i mbeten sytë mbi një krevat fëmijësh, por pret gishtin me thikë. Diçka nuk shkon këtu, dhe kjo është pika që Dritëroi ndryshon kursin e vjershës në krahasim me paraardhësit. Dritëroit i mungojnë kandili, vatra, një pikturë mbi mur, i mungon ngrohtësia e tyre për tju kundërvënë ftohtësisë së faktit se ai nuk do jetë më aty; ajo ka vetëm kuzhinën, ajo do të ketë sërish kuzhinën. Gjendur midis përjetësisë dhe të përditshmes tiranase, vargjet nuk mund të shkonin më gjatë. 
Dritëroi mbyll fletorkën, vishet, përshëndoshet dhe del për një kafe. "Po ku po shkon o ditëzi", dëgjon ti thonë, "a se sheh se ç'erë e thatë fryn përjashta, a nuk rri dot një ditë pa kafenenë e preferuar". Prej këtej lind vjersha që ne njohim, me udhët mbushur me kollën e thatë, me Dritëroin duke parë erën që fryn në xhamin e kafenesë, e kamarierët që nuk e shohin. Dritëroi ulet në sallë, le të themi "tretet" mes njerëzve, mërmërima e të cilëve na kujton zhurmën e qiparisit.
Dritëroi: Në raft të librave kërkomë, dhe nga vjersha tjetër Dhe ti do ta lexosh si relikë
Ja si e përshkruajnë poetët gjendjen e tyre:
Pierri: Unë do jem nën dhe, fantazmë pa eshtër, / Nën hije të mërsinave do jem prehur;
Uilliami: ... si Dashuri të la / Dhe u preh përmbi malet atje la'
Pabloja: Do jem aq larg sa duart e tua si dyllë / Do lërojnë kujtimin e rrënojave time xhveshur
Dritëroi: Këtu s'do jem, do jem larguar; / Në tokë i tretur si të tjerët, dhe, Mbi varrin tim do rrije i heshtur / Një qiparis si murg i ngratë. 
Si e përshkruajnë poetët Helenën e tyre:
Pierri: Ti do jesh pranë vatrës një plakë gërmuqe,
Uilliami: Dhe kërrusur poshtë në vatër ndanë hekurash,
Pabloja: Të butët gjinj të trishtur që femijëve ju kanë dhënë,
Dritëroi: Ti do trishtohesh atëherë, 
Dhe mesazhi që jep secili:
Pierri: Jeto në më beson, mos prit për të nesërmen, / Mblidhi që sot trëndafilat e jetës.
Uilliami: Mërmërit, paksa e trishtë,
Pabloja: Dhe do jetë vonë se më iku adoleshenca / Vonë sepse lulet veç njëherë japin esenca
Dritëroi: Ti si dikur me mall do qeshësh, / Si një blerim pas një rrëkeje. 
Mbas një leximi të ndërthurur dallohet ngjashmëria e tyre, por dallohet dhe se asnjë pasardhës nuk i ka hyrë në pjesë paraardhësve, se çdo fjalë është e vendosur me kujdes, se të katër kanë gjetur përgjigje të ndryshme për të njëjtën pyetje, se nuk ka ndërhyrje të dhunshme, se vargjet plotësojnë njëri tjetrin në harmoni. Mund të themi pa frikë se ato janë katër poezi të mrekulllueshme, për të cilat leximi nuk mjafton. Melodia e bukur e këngës që ju njihni i mbështjell ato vargje si një buqetë trëndafilash (një trëndafil petalemadh me nuanca prej të bardhës tek roza quhet Pierre de Ronsard), po aq bukur këndohen vargjet e Pierrit në frëngjisht, vargjet e Uilliamit në anglisht, vargjet e Pablos në spanjisht, vargjet e Dritëroit shqip.  
Por kë ka lexuar Dritëroi nga këto, të gjitha (pasi ai na thotë "në tokë i tretur si të tjerët"), apo asnjërën? A ka vend për këto pyetje apo janë trillim i një mendje të thënë mbas poezisë? Unë këtu hesht, ul perden ngadalë, mpak dritat e kësaj skene dhe ndriçoj sallën ku jeni ju dhe poeti. Me shpresën se kam arritur të tregoj sa lart ngrihet një poezi e vogël dhe princat e Nobelistat me të cilët mund të krahasohet poeti ynë, si një çunak çapkën tërheq litarin e këmbanares Dritëro duke plotësuar një lutje të tij, por për të dëgjuar tingëllima e jo potere. Dhe derisa këmbana të gjëmojë ju mund të lexoni poezitë.

*Helene de Surgere* 
_(Pierre de Ronsard)_

Kur të jesh plakur shumë, në mbrëmje me kandil,
Ulur pranë zjarrit, ç'mbështill e thur,
Do thuash, këndoj këngët time aq bukur:
"Ronsardi mi lavdonte kur isha mrekulli."

Ndërkohë s'do kesh shërbyeset ... ani pse
Duke punuar dhe gjysëm përgjumësh,
As duke ndjerë Ronsardin nuk do zgjohesh,
Që bekoi emrin tënd me lavde të pavdekshme.

Unë do jem nën dhe, fantazmë pa eshtër,
Nën hije të mërsinave do jem prehur;
Ti do jesh pranë vatrës një plakë gërmuqe,

Mjerisht e dashur për krenarinë dhe përbuzjen,
Jeto në më beson, mos prit për të nesërmen,
Mblidhi që sot trëndafilat e jetës.


*Kur të plakesh*
_ (William Batler Yeats)_

Kur të plakesh të thinjesh dhe gjumë të ndjellësh,
Dhe të kotesh pranë zjarrit, këtë libër mere,
Dhe lexo ngadalë, dhe ëndërro pamjen e butë
Që sytë të patën, dhe ngjyrimet e thella syresh;

Sa i deshën çastet që falje me kënaqsi hijeshuar,
Ta deshën bukurinë me dashuri të rreme a dlirësi,
Por një burrë të dashuroi atë shpirt shtegtari,
Dashuroi brengën e çehres tënde shfytyruar;

Dhe kërrusur poshtë në vatër ndanë hekurash,
Mërmërit, paksa e trishtë, si Dashuri të la
Dhe u preh përmbi malet atje la'
Dhe fshihte fytyrën shoqëruar mes yjesh.


*Sonet i ri për Helenën*
_ (Pablo Neruda)_

Kur të plakesh, vogëlushe (Ronsardi ta ka thënë)
Do kujtosh vargjet që të kam recituar
Të butët gjinj të trishtur që femijëve ju kanë dhënë,
Ato sythe të fundit të jetës tënde të mbaruar.

Do jem aq larg sa duart e tua si dyllë
Do lërojnë kujtimin e rrënojave time xhveshur
Të kuptojnë se mund të bjerë borë në pranverë
Dhe se bora e pranverës bie më e dendur.

Unë do jem aq larg se dashuria dhe dhimbja
Që më parë ti derdhja në jetë amfora të plota
Ishin të dënuara të vdisnin në duart time...

Dhe do jetë vonë se më iku adoleshenca
Vonë sepse lulet veç njëherë japin esenca
Dhe sepse ndonëse më thërret do jem aq larg...


*Kur të jesh mërzitur shumë*
_ (Dritëro Agolli)_

Këtu s'do jem, do jem larguar:
Në tokë i tretur si të tjerët,
Në kafenenë e preferuar
Nuk do më shohin kamarierët. 

Dhe nëpër udhët ku kam ecur,
S'do ndihet kolla ime e thatë,
Mbi varrin tim do rrijë i heshtur
Një qipariz si murg i ngratë. 

Ti do trishtohesh atëherë,
Se s'do më kesh në dhomë gjallë,
Dhe kur në xham të fryjë erë,
Do qash me erën dalëngadalë. 

Po kur të jesh mërzitur shumë
Në raft të librave kërkomë,
Atje do jem i fshehur unë,
Në ndonjë fjalë a ndonjë shkronjë. 

Mjafton që librin pak ta heqësh
Dhe unë do zbres, do vij pas teje;
Ti si dikur me mall do qeshësh,
Si një blerim pas një rrëkeje. 


*Do të më kujtosh*
_ (Dritëro Agolli)_

Unë do shkruaj një libër me vjersha
Dhe ti do ta lexosh si relikë
Dhe duke qëruar patate të ardhura nga vjeshta
Gishtin do presësh me thikë.
Duke vënë gishtin në gojë,
Mua do më kujtosh në kuzhinë
Dhe do të thuash para dollapit të lyer me boje
Për pak e harrova ditëzinë!




P.Sh. E dërgova tek një gazetë në Shqipëri, por me sa duket diçka ka ngecur rrugës. 
Mos harroni të pyesni Dritëronë!

----------


## Eagle

Per nje moment me kujtove studimin comparativ te Aurel Plasarit per poezine e Emineskut dhe Lasgushit.


Urime

----------


## shigjeta

Urime DD,
Vertet nje artikull interesant qe sjell nje kendveshtrim te ri per poezine e njohur te Dritero Agollit Kur te jesh merzitur shume. Me pelqeu analiza dhe harmonia e krahasimit te kater poezive. Pasi i lexon te katra poezite ne rrjedhimin e tyre kohor, vertet te zgjohet kureshtja nese Agolli eshte frymezuar nga tre te parat apo ishte nje ide e tij e pavarur? Sido qe te jete, krijimi i Agollit qendron po aq bukur ne krah te krijimeve parardhese, duke te ngjallur emocion. 

(Botohet ose jo, gezohem qe pata kenaqesine ta lexoj  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## Sokoli

*Poradeci:*  

Tërë fisi, tërë jeta, ra... u dergj... e zuri gjumi... 
zotëroj më katër anet errësira, po tashi: 
duke nisur udhëtimin mes-për-mes nër Shqipërinë 
Drini plak e i përmallshëm po mburon prej Shënd-Naumi. 

*Shkreli:*  


_Drini_

Mijëra vite 
Rrjedh ujë 
Shqip 

Po e thellë 
Po e madhe etja 
E shqipeve 

Këtu e te deti.

----------


## Diabolis

Nga Oskar Uajld, Piktura e Dorian Grejit, po rrenja e Ronsardit, por shkruar ne proze dhe ...

Some day, 
when you are old and wrinkled and ugly,
when thought has seared your forehead with it lines,
and passion branded your lips with its hideous fires,
you will feel it, you will feel it terribly.


Ah! Realize your youth while you have it. 
Dont squander the gold of your days
Listening to the tedious, trying to improve the hopeless failure,
Or giving away your life to the ignorant, common, and the vulgar.

Live! Live the wonderful life that is in you!
Let nothing be lost upon you. 
Be always searching for new sensations.
Be afraid of nothing.

----------

